# The Plot to Save Socrates



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Just published ... author's cut Kindle of The Plot to Save Socrates, with restored original extended ending featuring Hypatia of Alexandria ... scenes in the novel in London 2042 AD and Londinium 150 AD ....

praise for the 2006 edition ...

"...challenging fun" - Entertainment Weekly

"Da Vinci-esque thriller" - New York Daily News

"...a fun book to read" - Dallas Morning News

"resonates with the current political climate . . . . heroine Sierra Waters is sexy as hell . . . . there's a bite to Levinson's wit" - Brian Charles Clark, Curled Up With A Good Book at curledup.com

"a journey through time that'll make you think as it thrills ... so accessible, even those generally put off by sci-fi should enjoy the trip." - Rod Lott, bookgasm.com

"Levinson spins a fascinating tale ... An intriguing premise with believable characters and attention to period detail make this an outstanding choice... Highly recommended." - Library Journal, *starred review

"... engaging time-travel yarn . . . neatly satisfies the circularity inherent in time travel, whose paradoxes Levinson links to Greek philosophy." - Publishers Weekly

"A thinking person's time travel story... I felt like I was there." - SF Signal


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul -----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

4-min "book doc" about The Plot to Save Socrates


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

more praise for The Plot to Save Socrates -

"This is a dazzling performance. . . .History as science fiction; science fiction as history." - Barry N. Malzberg 

"... quick-to-read, entertaining treatment of the problems inherent in time travel with style and flair" - Booklist

"There's a delightfully old-fashioned feel to The Plot to Save Socrates. . . . Levinson's cool, spare style reminded me of the writing of Isaac Asimov. . ." - Colin Harvey, Strange Horizons

"Paul Levinson's new novel is both very different from anything he has done before and very satisfying. . . . This, I think, is the first of Levinson's novels to deserve to be called a tour de force. Watch for it on award ballots." - Tom Easton, Analog: Science Fiction and Fact

"it's exciting to see a book as daring with both its ideas and its approach to narrative structure as this one hit the shelves . . . It's an absolute treat to sit back and be wrapped up in a story that gives a retro SF premise like time travel such a brilliant new kick, and it's doubly delightful to find the story as fun and entertaining as it is thought-provoking." - SF Reviews.net 

"proves that excellent entertainment can and ought to be intellectually respectable -- a glorious example to us all." - Brian Stableford

"...readers are sure to enjoy his take on the paradoxes of time travel" - BookPage


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Death of Alcibiades ... painting by Michele de Napoli (1839)

a crucially altered turning point in The Plot to Save Socrates


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

more praise for The Plot to Save Socrates -

"Intricately and intriguingly woven, lots of fun, and extremely thought provoking." - Stanley Schmidt, former editor of Analog Magazine

"Paul Levinson has outdone himself: The Plot to Save Socrates is a philosophically rich gem full of big ideas and wonderful time-travel tricks." - Robert J. Sawyer

"as happens with Kurt Vonnegut's Billy Pilgrim . . . . the reader soon becomes unstuck in time . . . . Levinson presents one of the most unique books I've ever encountered. A highly recommended read." - Matt St. Amand

"Paul Levinson brings both intellectual heft and affection for his delightfully depicted characters to this highly original story of time travel . . . bringing all of its threads together in an ending that is emotionally satisfying and extremely moving. The Plot to Save Socrates will provoke thought long after readers have finished the book, at which point many may want to pick it up and read it again, to savor its twists and turns." - Pamela Sargent, SFWeekly

"Fast-paced and full of plot twists." - Davis Enterprise (California)

"an elaborately-reasoned temporal tale - a novelized thought experiment whose logic and ideas Socrates would have approved of" - John Joseph Adams, intergalacticmedicineshow.com


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Plot to Save Socrates - "a wild mix of historical fiction and science fiction" - Ebook Escapes http://ebookescapes.com/?p=2284


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

My 2-minute video explanation of how the grandparent paradox in time travel can be overcome http://www.vidoyen.com/questions/how-can-i-get-around-the-grandparent-time-travel-paradox/answers/paul-levinson


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

"She ripped the paper in half, then ripped the halves, then ripped what was left, again, into bits & pieces of history that could have been ..."  Thus begins The Plot to Save Socrates


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Chuffed! "The Plot to Save Socrates" on 10 Perfect Summer Reads Authored by NYU Alums http://hashtagnyu.tumblr.com/post/85932771956/10-perfect-summer-reads-authored-by-nyu-alums


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

There's a brief discussion and enactment of my going back in time to talk to Homer in this video (which starts with a minute of black and is about an hour long)


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Here are pictures of the real characters in The Plot to Save Socrates and its sequel Unburning Alexandria http://www.pinterest.com/paullev/real-people-in-my-science-fiction-novels/ The third novel in the time travel series coming soon.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

after The Plot to Save Socrates and Unburning Alexandria: title of third Sierra Waters novel, just completed, revealed:


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

the plotz to save socrates ... 8-second audio http://paullev.tumblr.com/post/101404178887/the-plotz-to-save-socrates


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Plot to Save Socrates on special New Year's sale - $2.99 ($5 off list price of $7.99)

What they've been saying about The Plot to Save Socrates since 2006 (quotes from 37 reviews) http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2014/12/what-everyones-been-saying-about-plot.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Plot to Save Socrates featured on Book Goodies - with video, link to extensive interview, and kinds of other ... goodies http://bookgoodies.com/the-plot-to-save-socrates-by-paul-levinson/


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

on sale for 99 cents from now through tomorrow (Sunday) The Plot to Save Socrates (Sierra Waters Book 1)


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

finally, evidence emerges about some of what happened in The Plot to Save Socrates









illo by Tom Gauld, from Guardian Review


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

brand new "Tweview" of The Plot to Save Socrates https://twitter.com/samjeude1/status/689156964643958785 "'chewy' time travel novel w/a straightforward premise takes a twisted, excellent path forward"


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

brand new, highly intelligent, literate review of The Plot to Save Socrates .... "This single timeline approach is more elegant and more convoluted than other theories, and Levinson handles it extremely well, jumping the narrative through twenty-five hundred years without missing a beat." - Socrates, Time Travel, and Donald Trump


----------

